# freshwater sponge and bryozoan



## dravenxavier (Jan 29, 2009)

Care is probably similar to marine sponges, in which case it might prove to be rather difficult. Sponges are filter feeders, with many types feeding on things such as bacteria. It would be an interesting thing to try, not to mention they seem to have plenty of other unusual things I'd be interested in.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

wow , that is some neat stuff they have , I hope someone can answer your questions  I'll be watching too


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

there are probably import laws so you don't see these in the states.
they do look cool. Some of the moss is pretty interesting too.


----------



## bob_thing5 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah I thought a lot of their products were cool, and good point maybe thats the problem.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

I suppose no one sells them because they wouldn't be popular, given their specialized care and that most fishkeepers wouldn't be interested in a sponge. In fact, I think all of the people I've talked to who kept sponges and bryozoa collected them themselves.


----------



## evenape (Jan 8, 2016)

*Whoa*

That company is actually Indonesian (based in Jakarta)..
Given that the only notable freshwater sponge species for the aquaria is actually from Maros lake complex, Sulawesi

So I guess one reason on their rarity other than not much people interested in them is the rare locality in which they're found, and their remoteness to first-world countries (Not much people would really consider importing stuff only good for a Sulawesi biotope from a far, not to mention natural source)


----------

